# The pomps are starting to show up



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hit the beach this morning about eight thirty. First pomp before I even had my second rod baited.

Bite slowed for me with fresh dead shrimp but some guy came up and fished the same cut, a BIG cut so it didnt bother me and he was pulling them in left and right with live fleas. I tried to dig for fleas but could only get a couple. Put them out and immediately caught my second pomp but he was just legal so back he went to get a bit bigger. Also caught a small black drum. 

Bite was dead by nine thirty and I fished for another hour before leaving.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This front that's about to hit is going to turn it on I bet. I'm rigged and ready

Thanks for the report


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That's good news :yes:! Thanks


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats what im talkin bout!!!!!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

*Pomp run*

When the pomp start running with cooler weather, how long does it generally last? Days, weeks? Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Last year I did best in November and December but really last year they were here all winter.


----------

